# EMC test and R 100 inspection on your conversions?



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

Where i live (Denmark/EU), a converted bike/car will have to go through an EMC test, and an UN ECE R 100 inspection, regarding electrical safety.

EMC costs around 3000-3500 EUR and the same for an R 100. So i would end up with a bill of 6500 EUR for testing, on a bike only worth 3000-4000 EUR :/ 
Do i have to get an EMC test on already approved EV equipment?
If some bike have been EMC approved, i should logically be able to buy the same parts, and install them on another motorcycle, without having an EMC test, wouldn't you agree?

What do you do where you live, and what does it cost?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

tdnevmoDK said:


> ...
> Do i have to get an EMC test on already approved EV equipment?
> If some bike have been EMC approved, i should logically be able to buy the same parts, and install them on another motorcycle, without having an EMC test, wouldn't you agree?
> 
> What do you do where you live, and what does it cost?


Our European distributor, Rebbl, has just finished pushing our controllers through EMC testing so they might be able to help you. We still need to provide some drawings for the "technical file" to legally apply the CE mark, but that should be done in the next month or so.

If the controller (charger, etc...) already has a CE mark then you shouldn't need to get the whole car tested for EMC. However, ECE R 100 deals with safety and since that depends almost entirely on the installation I don't know how you'll get around that one... 

As of this time, conversions don't have to comply with any specific EMC or safety regulations in the US. That will change at some point, but hopefully enough years in the future that we can all adapt without too much pain. The EU has gone about this totally backwards, IMO.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

So EMC testing is actually only relevant to the controller?

A man at our traffics authority wrote back to me, that the EMC results could change, if you put on different motor and battery.

Is that true?

Because if it is only the controller that emmits, then where can the problem be, if the controller is approved, and even CE-marked?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

tdnevmoDK said:


> So EMC testing is actually only relevant to the controller?


No, it applies to ANYTHING electrical, including the batteries (though I can't imagine how they test batteries for EMC...  ).

The controller, charger and motor are the main components. The wiring layout is very important, too, but doesn't get tested all its own.

Kostov motors have the CE mark. Not sure about chargers, but I would guess that Zivan, because it is made in the EU, would be approved.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

But somes systems are plug and play, and if they are ce marked, they must be good, right?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

tdnevmoDK said:


> But somes systems are plug and play, and if they are ce marked, they must be good, right?


Sure, as long as they are used for the purpose their CE mark claims. For example, the excellent little Curtis 1238 controller is approved for industrial utility vehicle applications, so using it in a car is a violation.

Good luck finding anything that is specifically approved for on-road vehicle use. So far as I know, we are the first people in the EU to pursue this approval.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

What? I was not aware of that. What will your controllers cost?


----------



## mora (Nov 11, 2009)

Here in Finland emc tests are required for vehicles newer than '02 model if I remember right. Older than that and you don't need emc testing. You might want to check if your country has similar regulations.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

mora said:


> Here in Finland emc tests are required for vehicles newer than '02 model if I remember right. Older than that and you don't need emc testing. You might want to check if your country has similar regulations.


Haha, are you serious? I will have to check that out. It sounds extremely unlogical, but i might give it a try hehe.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

tdnevmoDK said:


> What? I was not aware of that. What will your controllers cost?


Rebbl can answer that for you as they paid to put our controllers through EMC testing in exchange for the exclusive right to sell our controllers in Europe. As far as I know, pricing has not yet been determined, but I'm sure it will be more expensive than in the US.


----------



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I can confirm the "older than 2001" statement, but it has a restriction (at least in germany):
it's the discretion of the examiner to insist on a EMC.
And therein lies the tail, every kind of paper would make his decision to a "not EMC" more probably.
So if rebbl has such a document, you should get it.

Four conversion guys are currently building a car in germany and have to deal with this, so if could help you with mor informations about it, I like to do that when the time (inspection) comes.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay. That is not how they do it here i think. They also have zero experience, since it is so "new" in Denmark. They don't really know what to do about it.

But since i'm right next to Germany, i could get it approved there, and if it is approved in Germany, it is approved in EU, and therefore Denmark.

That would be really great if you could give me an update on that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tdnevmoDK (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay, thanks


----------



## marc02228 (Jan 15, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> No, it applies to ANYTHING electrical, including the batteries (though I can't imagine how they test batteries for EMC...  ).
> 
> The controller, charger and motor are the main components. The wiring layout is very important, too, but doesn't get tested all its own.
> 
> Kostov motors have the CE mark. Not sure about chargers, but I would guess that Zivan, because it is made in the EU, would be approved.


Where did you read, that the Kostov Motors have a CE mark?
Didn't find anything about it. The K11Alpha, too?


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

marc02228 said:


> Where did you read, that the Kostov Motors have a CE mark?
> Didn't find anything about it. The K11Alpha, too?


Wow.. you're quoting a post from almost a year ago. IIRC, I saw the CE mark on an actual Kostov motor at our shop. Or maybe Plamen told me they have a CE mark. Can't remember exactly. Ask Kostov!


----------

